# I am looking to build my own bass guitar cabinets.



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

Before I get into the lengthy details, anyone in here with knowledge of bass guitars, the frequency response of drivers (Pro Sound) etc?

I am looking to build 4 cabinets total, 2 bottoms each w/ single 18" drivers, 2 tops each with 2-10's and HF drivers.

I play a 5 string, need solid reinforcement down to 32 HZ, minimal rolloff (less than 2 DB from 42HZ down to 31HZ) 

Keywords: Compact, efficient, powerful, accurate, impacting, clean, fast, punchy.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

ive built lots of different speakers n stuff over the years and today i feel that its easier to buy a pre-made piece then try to build something better.

getting things 'right' is hard

looks, tone, weight, reliability etc etc

all the big names have been doing it for years and have big factories and engineers to solve the questions. 

parts alone will be $1000 (6 good drivers , quality amp, eq?, box, 

+ your labour$$ =$800

for less than $1800 you can get a heluva bass rig.

http://bass-guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Trace-Elliot-1215-15-500W-Bass-Combo?sku=480096

http://cgi.ebay.com/Genz-Benz-GBE-1...39:1|66:2|65:16|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://bass-guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/GallienKrueger-Neo-1001212-Bass-Combo?sku=481420

http://bass-guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Markbass-CMD-103H-400W-3x10-Bass-Combo?sku=481793

http://bass-guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/SWR-Black-Beauty-350w-1x15-Bass-Combo?sku=482019


or 2 x 15" dayton HO, 4 x 10" dayton HF etc etc.......


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

lust4sound said:


> Before I get into the lengthy details, anyone in here with knowledge of bass guitars, the frequency response of drivers (Pro Sound) etc?
> 
> I am looking to build 4 cabinets total, 2 bottoms each w/ single 18" drivers, 2 tops each with 2-10's and HF drivers.
> 
> ...


Sweet mother of god Bootsy Collins, how big of stages are you playing?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

at the risk of making the haterz wince ill offer 1 more design, the only sub ive ever heard and built that was compltely *FLAT* to 20 hz.

id recc you build 1 (exactly to plans) and try it as an addition to your regular bass rig.

youll prolly need to split the signal and use a seperate amp id guess?

best sub ive ever heard,

only does 90-20 hz tho,

http://www.decware.com/newsite/wo32.htm


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

ive never built this (full size) but i have a feeling it would e IDEAL for you.

http://www.decware.com/ImperialSO.htm


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

60ndown said:


> at the risk of making the haterz wince ill offer 1 more design, the only sub ive ever heard and built that was compltely *FLAT* to 20 hz.
> 
> id recc you build 1 (exactly to plans) and try it as an addition to your regular bass rig.
> 
> ...


Link to imperical proof to the flatness?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

chad said:


> Link to imperical proof to the flatness?


just my ears,

but ive heard my same 'favorite bass tracks' on multiple systems/subs over the last 20 years,


the wo32 is simply astonishing.

you got any friends good with wood/tools and not busy chad?

will only take a reasonably skilled person 4 hours to build it @ $15 and hour thats $60+$40 materials and a couple 10s that have the recc ts params (im sure you goddem somewhere)

then you will know.

ive owned 12w7 had 2500 wrms in my van etc, tried all sorts of boxes, sealed ported bandpass iso, etc etc

with zero eq my wo32 would get lower and with more accuracy and authority then anything ive ever heard 

_*on 150 watts*_


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

The high fidelity application of a sub woofer is very different from the common application of a sub woofer. In high fidelity playback systems the desired goal is to reproduce all frequencies at the same pressure, i.e. flat response. If a pair of high fidelity speakers have a response that rolls off at 40 cycles then the application of the sub woofer would be to start at 40 cycles and play on down to 20 cycles. It would be exactly matched in volume with the high fidelity speakers. The result of this would be flat response, in so much as you would never be able to “HEAR” the sub woofer. In fact, since you high fidelity speakers go down to 40 cycles, and 90% of all recorded music lies in the band between 40 and 20,000 cycles-- your basic impression of the sub woofer would be that it doesn't seem to be doing anything.


http://www.decware.com/paper01.htm


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Maybe this winter, What eminence driver is in there again?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

chad said:


> Maybe this winter, What eminence driver is in there again?


lol,

afaik, after all my reading b4 i built mine, low x max (3-5mm) 

and,

qts? about 3.5? (.35) (35.) ??

are the important 'things' for the wo32.


i used the old dayton mk 2.

but looks like pe doesnt carry it anymore?

http://www.parts-express.com/webpag...acturer=301&sm=1&CAT_ID=49&ObjectGroup_ID=456


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

How bout a Eden 4-10 cab...sssaawwweeet


and ditto to chad...the thought of that rig rolling up on my stage would make me shudder....*homer simpson shudder*


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks fellas. 

GODDAMNIT!! I typed 3 whole pages outlining my setup and goals, only to lose it while trying to post.

When I get the energy up, I'll go through the whole process of typing all that info again.


----------

